
The HN frontpage of the 2nd day - capableweb
https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2007-02-20
======
scarface74
Just for grins and giggles, I clicked on a few of the posts to see which ones
were still valid links -- I found two. One from Techcrunch.

~~~
capableweb
Maybe then the 3rd day is more for you, with a Internet Archive link instead,
where it seems more links are working:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20070221033032/http://news.ycomb...](https://web.archive.org/web/20070221033032/http://news.ycombinator.com/)

Edit: Man, Internet Archive is really saving things out there, consider
donating if you can (not affiliated but I like what they do)
[https://archive.org/donate/](https://archive.org/donate/)

